# collar is irritating his neck :(



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

okay i got koda a 1.5 4 ply nylon collar from still water and i have noticed his neck is really red and is actually loosing some hair there i first thought maybe i had it a bit to tight so i loosened it and kept an eye on it, it really doesnt seem much better it could actually be a little worse  i just ordered a 4 ply seat belt material with padding from Nizmo. i am hoping the seat belt material will help because its more flexible and then i got padding on it too to see if it help with his irritated neck, do you guys think the padding will be to hot for the summer?? has anyone else owned a dog with a sensitive neck.??
P.S. he doesn't seem to be in any pain and wearing a collar doesn't seem to phase him


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you keep Koda tethered outside with his collar on or in a kennel, crate, ect? I know when I used to tether my dogs outside they would usually get the problem you describe. It's just collar rub most likely and nothing to worry overmuch about. Padded collar shouldn't be too hot since it's just covering the neck.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes a padded collar will help and I was just going to suggest getting one from him. It may be a little hot but will save the neck. I just ordered a few for myself I have a few dogs with sensitive necks too.
http://www.gopitbull.com/products-services/36376-padded-collars.html


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

i keep koda in a crate when im not at home i use the collar for only walking and while hes outside, i used to keep a collar on him most of the time but sense this issue has arose i try to keep the collar off as much as possible. yeah i am hoping this new collar i ordered helps out a little bit, thank you for your quick response much appreciated:woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I personally put some leather (cow hide) on all of my personal dogs collars, up until recently I used our padded collars. The heat doesnt seem to effect the dog when wearing one. From personal experience and from customer feedback.
Your collar should be there in a couple days =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to leave collars on all the time in case of a yard accident (just for safety) and they irritate a few of my dogs real bad, I also get the 1.5" not the 2" or 4". the wider they are the more area to rub.


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you!! i cant wait to get his new collar


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I only put there big collars on when going for walks or when needed. they all have chain martingales they keep on , they hang a bit not quite as tight as the nylon or leather collars and they dont make them sweat or get hot under them and dont rub , I find thats the best way to go , that way I still have something to grab if needed .


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

that really sounds like a good idea i have actually been thinking about purchasing a little collar like that just in case things go south, im kinda wondering whats the downfall of wearing a 2 in collar as a everyday collar? just that they are bigger so its could rub more on the neck? im asking this because i just ordered a 2 in padded collar..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you should be good with a padded collar but I like using the 1.5 for that reason.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

the only problem i had w/ the 1.5" seatbelt collar from stillwater was that it got skunked lol so i HAD to throw it away. now bailey wears the 1" bronson leather collar unless its bath time. never had an issue w/ rubbing but i kinda like the idea of a padded collar.. idk it just sounds comfy lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like the narrower collars as well. 1" collars don't rub nearly as bad as 1.5" or wider. Loki used to get collar rub really bad in the wide ones, and the best thing I found for her was a 1" leather job with deerskin lining.


----------

